# Free Electrical Hazards Awareness Training by TCIA



## Philbert (Apr 15, 2016)

I attended a free, electrical hazard training ('EHAP') class for arborists today, in Minnesota. The content was very good, practical, and very well presented by Dr. John Ball (South Dakota State University). The focus was on working around, or near, all types of power lines, but touched on a number of related tree work safety issues as well. The class was presented by TCIA and supported by a grant from OSHA.

Several more sessions are scheduled around the country - might be worth checking out:
http://tcia.org/training

_"Electricity causes about 30 percent of all fatalities in the tree care industry, making it the leading cause of worker fatalities. . . almost all arborists in the field have at least some exposure to this hazard. In fact, workers don't even have to touch a wire to be electrocuted - about half of all electrocution fatalities are the result of indirect contact. Tree branches and other conductive objects are an ever-present threat for the industry.

All arborists must be trained to recognize and avoid these electrical hazards. Qualified line-clearance arborists must have additional knowledge about electrical hazards and the special techniques used to work safely near electrical conductors.

The grant . . . provides funding . . . to conduct in-person, hands-on training and educational programs for employers and workers on the recognition, avoidance and prevention of safety and health hazards in their workplaces. Eligibility: Full- or part-time commercial tree care company employees and owners. Unemployed workers who want to work in the industry."
_
Philbert


----------



## Bodaway (Apr 23, 2016)

Great topic, thanks for sharing.
John


----------



## Philbert (Dec 16, 2017)

These are being offered again - check the TCIA website for more information on locations and dates.

Philbert


----------

